# 2006 simplicity prestige power steering issue



## ranger481vs (Apr 26, 2010)

I am trying to figure out what's going on with my power steering on my 2006 simplicity prestige. What I'm experiencing is significant oversteering of the steering wheel in relation to the wheels. 

I checked all the bolts underneath the steering column rubber boot, and those are all tight.


----------

